# Long Deep TBH



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a tbh which is about 30 cm tall. I think that is somewhat like your deep frames. The problem is attaching to sides and cross combs, nothing else in my opinion.


----------



## TX Ashurst (May 31, 2005)

If you build a hive with sloped sides, you won't be able to put full-wood frames of any depth in it. It's a one-way street from TBH to Lang hive unless you either:

1. Remove the wooden sides and trim a wedge of comb off each bottom corner to make it fit.

OR

2. Make your TBH with vertical sides so your Lang frames will fit inside.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I built one a little taller, so it can hold standard deep frames, would the comb built on the topbars be able to support their own weight? Or will it just cause problems?

That's what my earlier version was and it had a COMPLETE collapse, like a row of dominoes. I had to do a cut out to salvage the colony. Perhaps under the right circumstances (temperatures, timing etc.) it would have worked, but it did not and I have not been willing to risk it anymore. So my TTBH are all mediums now and they have not been a problem.


----------

